# What is your best friend's type?



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to clarify
D=different
S=same

e.g. ESFP is SSDS to ESTP

Just thought it would be interesting to find out


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm ISFJ and my best friend is an ENTP...


----------



## AllyCatXandi (May 13, 2010)

ISTJ here.

My best friend is an ENFP.

For some reason, we've never argued once.


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

Isfp - estj


----------



## country_gamer (Sep 27, 2011)

For information- my friend is an ESFJ and i'm ISFJ so it's only one letter off =D


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I tend to befriend IxxPs really well. Hard to pin down extraverted ones when I want to.


----------



## clairesf (Dec 4, 2011)

ISTJ with an ESTJ best friend. I'm not 100% sure about any of them but the T.


----------



## SuperfineConcubine (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm an ISFJ, my best friend is an ESFJ.


----------



## NARCO (Nov 28, 2008)

ISTJ and my best friend is an ENFP. We get along great, our stubbornness shows up sometimes but never lasts long.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I won't vote because I have more than one best friend and one type.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I'm ESTJ and he's ESFP.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

esfj (me). infp (dude).


----------



## Smiling Aria (Dec 11, 2011)

I am an INFP and she's an ISTP


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

INTP best friends with ENTJ


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

SDDD

ESFJ (me)/ENTP (him)


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

It's difficult to know what my best friend personality is...the only thing I know is that she is an Extrovert and Hard worker.


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

ha, I don't know... E-something


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> I won't vote because I have more than one best friend and one type.


^^This......


----------



## PinkHippo (Mar 22, 2012)

ISTJ with a bestie with an ISFJ. We're boring together. :happy:


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Me(ISTJ) + Best Friend(INTJ) = :laughing:


----------

